
The Non-Libertarian FAQ (aka Why I Hate Your Freedom) - exolymph
http://raikoth.net/libertarian.html
======
woodandsteel
This is a good critique of the more extreme forms of libertarianism.

I think a lot of the reason libertarians go wrong is they have a mistaken view
of human nature that ties in turn to a mistaken view of the original state of
the human human race. The seem to believe humans originally lived apart from
each other, and so have the psychology needed for that sort of existence, and
only later joined into societies.

But actually, the scientists have determined that humans originally lived in
small foraging bands, and so have both individual and social instincts, such
that a libertarian society simply would not work.

A good book on this is Darwinian Politics: The Evolutionary Origin of Freedom,
by Paul H. Rubin.

------
kafkaesq
A valiant attempt. In practice, I find most discussions with Libertarians
quickly devolve into endless whack-a-mole sessions (whereby once you've
finished deflating one of their arguments, they just change the subject and
move onto another) -- _never_ acknowledging that there might, ultimately, be
problem with the thought system as a whole. And that even after essentially
banking a good chunk of their adult life on it, it still isn't too late to cut
their losses, and move on.

